# Help Advice



## Angelusnex (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, I have three Red Bellied Piranha and do have some problems with them.
The tank keeps getting this sort of mould over the bottom (white and fluffy) the tank is cleaned water change 50 to 60% once a week and the filters changed and cleaned whenever they even start looking blocked.
One P has a white objet attached to the outside of one eye, he/she is feeding OK and swimming normally, just want to know what that could be and what I can do to get rid of it?
Any advice on these matters appreciated.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What are your water parameters (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, temp, ph) and what is your routine "cleaning or changing" the filters?

Any chance you could post pics of the bad eye?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like fungus.
What decor do you have, and what substrate ?
How often do you clean the gravel, and any chance there are rotting food remains somewhere ?


----------



## Angelusnex (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, Thanks for the answers.
The substrate is gravel around 1.5 inches depth (helps keep the plants in position) it is cleaned once a week using a Suction pump which does mean removing the plants and giving them a clean. The pH level is 6.9 and the water temp is just on 80df. The filter machines are cleaned out firstly and if required the filters themselves are replaced.
However now you have mentioned it there could be food laying somewhere that I have not seen, the mould does appear quite quickly.
Ill give the tank a good going through and see if anything improves.
As for the white object on one of the Piranha has now gone (typical) but ill keep an eye out for any problems and keep you informed.
Thanks for the advice, its good to know there is somewhere you can turn when you dont know.
Many Thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

When you clean your filters and media, be sure to use old tank water and not tap water as the chlorine can kill the bacteria... Its also a good idea to replace "sections" of the media, vs the entire thing at once to prevent another cycle from happening. You can place old filter pads behind new ones to help seed the new media.

My guess would be all the stirring up of gravel and removing of plants is causing mini cycles... leave the plants in place, and gently gravel vac around them. Its better to let things be sometimes, vs taking them apart and vigorously cleaning all the time.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

What size is the gravel ?
Think you need to clean that out, for pretty often food- and plantremains get between it, starts rotting and can rapidly spread fungus around in the tank.


----------



## Angelusnex (Jan 3, 2013)

I think you have hit the nail on the head. Looking at the tank I think I will give a good gravel clean and see what happens.
Thanks for the advice.


----------

